# [SOLVED] Trying to use 2 sets of speakers on 1 PC



## PawnSacrifice

Hi, I've been trying to connect 2 sets of speakers to my PC via a splitter cable but for some reason whenever I use the splitter the right audio channel doesn't come through. 

If I remove the splitter and try each speaker set seperately then they sound great. 

Both speaker sets have their own power supplies and amps. 

I've tried other splitters and all give the same outcome of a mute right audio channel.

I've tried checking the software settings for balance etc. All is fine it seems but for some reason whenever 2 sets are used the right channel fails.

The front headphone port also has this problem even if a single set of headphones are used. This doesn't bother me but I just thought it might be worth mentioning. 

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## pip22

*Re: Trying to use 2 sets of speakers on 1 PC*

The splitter will be for a non-stereo setup. It cannot split the left/right audio channels which means both channels are combined into one and routed to the left speakers.


----------



## PawnSacrifice

*Re: Trying to use 2 sets of speakers on 1 PC*



pip22 said:


> The splitter will be for a non-stereo setup. It cannot split the left/right audio channels which means both channels are combined into one and routed to the left speakers.


Ah...so is there any way I can use 2 sets of speakers with 1 PC? Do I need a snazzy sound card for that or something?


----------



## JimE

*Re: Trying to use 2 sets of speakers on 1 PC*

Depends on what exactly you are trying to do.

Simply "splitting" the output, will provide stereo output to both sets of speakers. It should work fine with the proper splitters.


----------



## PawnSacrifice

*Re: Trying to use 2 sets of speakers on 1 PC*



Dogg said:


> Depends on what exactly you are trying to do.
> 
> Simply "splitting" the output, will provide stereo output to both sets of speakers. It should work fine with the proper splitters.


I'm just trying to use 2 seperate pairs of speakers in a single audio input on my PC's motherboard. 

For this I bought a 3.5mm splitter...but it doesn't seem to work properly. I've tried other splitters all seem to have the same problem. I'm guessing it's something to do with my PC so will have to wait until I build a new one.


----------



## JimE

*Re: Trying to use 2 sets of speakers on 1 PC*

A few things to keep in mind. The sound card output is stereo (2 channels - left/right). Also, there are two types of 3.5mm connectors (mono and stereo) and three types of splitters (mono to mono, stereo to stereo, stereo to mono).

You should be using a stereo (male) to stereo (two female) splitter. You can then connect each speaker set to the splitter.


----------



## PawnSacrifice

*Re: Trying to use 2 sets of speakers on 1 PC*



Dogg said:


> A few things to keep in mind. The sound card output is stereo (2 channels - left/right). Also, there are two types of 3.5mm connectors (mono and stereo) and three types of splitters (mono to mono, stereo to stereo, stereo to mono).
> 
> You should be using a stereo (male) to stereo (two female) splitter. You can then connect each speaker set to the splitter.


Well I've just ordered yet another splitter but this time I've made sure it's exactly like the one you've said. 

It should get here in a few days and hopefully it'll all work out. 

Will post back then. And thanks for all the help!


----------



## PawnSacrifice

*Re: Trying to use 2 sets of speakers on 1 PC*

Well that didn't work. 

I'm using 1 set of sony speakers with a direct 3.5mm connection to the splitter.

The 2nd set I'm using another set of sony speakers connected to an old amplifier(it came with the speakers) which means I'm using a red & white cable going to an adapter that makes it a single connection then into another 3.5mm adapter so I can plug it into the splitter.

The 2nd set seems to be the problem as when I plug these in on their own the right audio channel still doesn't work. 

I tested the amp with my DVD player using the same red & white cable and it works perfect.

Maybe it's the 3.5mm adapter or the single connection adapter thing?

Sorry I don't know the names of these things...I hope my description was clearer. 

Thanks again for all the replies so far.


----------



## gcavan

*Re: Trying to use 2 sets of speakers on 1 PC*



> I'm using a red & white cable going to an adapter that makes it a single connection.


Something like one of these?









By the way the 'red and whites' are called RCA plugs. They should lead (eventually) to the AUX inputs on your amplifier.

If I am correct, connect the male 3.5 direct to your PC audio out (no splitter). Do have signal from the amp on both channels?


----------



## JimE

*Re: Trying to use 2 sets of speakers on 1 PC*

"Maybe it's the 3.5mm adapter or the single connection adapter thing?" Ensure it's a 3.5mm stereo jack. Note the picture above. The 3.5mm jack is divided into 3 sections separated by the rubber insulators. 3 sections indicate stereo, 2 sections indicate mono.


----------



## PawnSacrifice

*Re: Trying to use 2 sets of speakers on 1 PC*



gcavan said:


> Something like one of these?
> 
> View attachment 96812
> 
> 
> By the way the 'red and whites' are called RCA plugs. They should lead (eventually) to the AUX inputs on your amplifier.
> 
> If I am correct, connect the male 3.5 direct to your PC audio out (no splitter). Do have signal from the amp on both channels?


The red & white cable is like the one in the picture except it doesn't have the 3.5mm socket...just 2 more red & white connectors.

I plug these into another connector that channels it into a single socket. The socket or plug thing sticking out from that is the same as 1 of the red and white cable plugs...so I have to plug that into an adapter that has a 3.5mm like the one in the picture. 

When I plug this in on its own the sound comes out of both speakers but when I test the balance I find the right audio is mute. So it's taking mono sound through 2 speakers. I would love stero sound.

I never knew you could get a red and white cable with a 3.5mm attachment so I'm assuming this is what I need?


----------



## PawnSacrifice

*Re: Trying to use 2 sets of speakers on 1 PC*



Dogg said:


> "Maybe it's the 3.5mm adapter or the single connection adapter thing?" Ensure it's a 3.5mm stereo jack. Note the picture above. The 3.5mm jack is divided into 3 sections separated by the rubber insulators. 3 sections indicate stereo, 2 sections indicate mono.


The final connector is indeed a 3.5mm gold plated stero jack...but I'm unsure of the 3 sections? 

I assumed 2 cables for stero? Red for right and white for left? 

The reason I think it's the red white cable to single connector is because I've tested the red & white cable plugged directly into my DVD/CD player via red & white sockets and stero sound comes out. 

As above I'm assuming a simple cable will solve this...bypassing the need for the the connector thing and the 3.5mm adapter jack. 

Maybe the connector from 2 sockets into 1 jack is making the sound mono?


----------



## PawnSacrifice

*Re: Trying to use 2 sets of speakers on 1 PC*

I'm hoping this will do the trick.

Play.com - Buy Belkin Gold Series 3.5mm Jack to RCA Cable (Red/White) / 1.5m online at Play.com and read reviews. Free delivery to UK and Europe!

I can plug that directly into my amplifier and then into one of the sockets on the splitter?


----------



## gcavan

*Re: Trying to use 2 sets of speakers on 1 PC*

That's what you want. If it doesn't work, run it direct to the PC (will tell you if splitter is bad)


----------



## PawnSacrifice

*Re: Trying to use 2 sets of speakers on 1 PC*



gcavan said:


> That's what you want. If it doesn't work, run it direct to the PC (will tell you if splitter is bad)


Thanks, will come back and post if it works or not as soon as I get it.


----------



## PawnSacrifice

*Re: Trying to use 2 sets of speakers on 1 PC*

Finally they delivered my cable. Just so you know it worked. I can now use 2 sets of speaker from 1 PC giving me a total of 850 watts...including 2 subs.

Thanks for everyones help.


----------

